# Motor swap question



## pontiacman63383 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a deal on a 69 custom S that i want to buy and turn into a GTO clone. It currently has a stright 6 in it. my question is how hard is it to put a v8 in there. I mean as far as hardware goes im not worried about wiring and what not im just worried about what it will take to bolt the motor in. Will i have to swap motor mounts? Or is there more involved that that. Trans in not a problem as i will be putting a 4 speed in with the motor so i know the trans will bolt to the motor. I would like to put a 400 in but i currenlty have a 350 that will go in temporaly as long as its not to involved.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It should drop right in. You'll need all the brackets and accessories from the v-8. The radiator and exhaust will be different too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The in-frame fuel line for the 6 cyl is on the opposite side of the car, too, I beilieve. Front springs will need to be "upgraded" due to weight differences. A pretty straight-forward swap, though.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

On a 64 or 65 the motor mount brackets for V8 to 6 are different so I'm betting it's the same for 69, but it will be easy to see the different once engine is out. Plus AMES carrys the frame engine mount brackets for V-8s of that's a easy fix. REMEMBER once engine is out is the time to change the front springs. If you leave the 6 cylinder front springs in the car will be way to low in the front. Welcome the forum so 63383 is that your ZIP? Good Luck Les


----------



## pontiacman63383 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool i was hopeing that i could change mounts and make it work. ya i know ill have to swap springs, and some other stuff i was just worried i would have to change the frame mounts. Thanks for the quick responce. If it all works out to plan i will be getting the car saturday and you guys will be seeing alot more of me on here. Oh and yes 63383 is my zip im in warrenton, missouri.


----------



## pontiacman63383 (Mar 16, 2010)

well thanks for the info guys picked the car up today. only got a cell pic of it right now. The only thing that sucks is i wanted to get the inline 6 motor running so i could move it around for now but the op threw away the head bolts. you guys dont happen to know what size the head bolts on a 4.1 inline 6 motor are do ya? or even where to buy some. either way her is the car. its going to need somebody work as you can tell but the floor pans are solid. Heres to a new obsession!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Try this guy Larry Powers 618-377-0310. He is just over the river in Illinois, Bethalto. He bought W&W GTO Heaven back in 2004 2005. He might have some head bolts. I bought lots of stuff from W&W years ago. Hope it helps.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice project. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Take your time and you will have a great ride!


----------

